# Looking for breeder recommendations in Florida



## ian_richards (Nov 4, 2014)

Hello, I am looking for a reputable German Shepherd breeder within driving distance of the Tampa area, so most of Florida is fair game. I am looking for a male puppy, black/tan or black/red probably. I have a pretty active lifestyle and will be doing some protection training with him so I'm leaning towards a working line GSD. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated! Thank you.


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

PM'd you.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Welcome to the forum and good luck with your puppy search.

Make sure BEFORE contacting any breeder you've spent a few hours on ---> http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/welcome-gsd-faqs-first-time-owner/162231-how-find-puppy.html and http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...nk-how-tell-good-breeder-website-bad-one.html

The best breeders want the most informed GSD potential puppy owners. So the more we know when we are finally talking with the breeder, the serious they will consider us for a puppy


----------



## ian_richards (Nov 4, 2014)

Update: Thanks to a VERY helpful recommendation from this forum and my own research, I am getting a puppy from Kennel Vom Schweizerhof http://vomschweizerhof.com and am very excited! If anyone else is looking for a reputable, responsible, and amazing German Shepherd breeder, Daniela has been amazing! Thank you to those who sent me messages, you were very helpful.


----------



## Cr7 (Jul 5, 2015)

Hi, I am thinking of getting a puppy from her too. Which litter did you get your pup from?


----------



## Lwilley (Jan 1, 2014)

Vom riverhaus kennel in Palatka Florida


----------

